# Seeds crack then stop growing?



## jimmy1614 (Sep 18, 2008)

Been practicing with bag seed in preparation for good genetics, but whats happening is seeds in paper towel method or cup of water method are cracking and the little tap root comes out, so I plant in Jiffy Cubes and they seem to stop growing. They crack in 24 to 48 hours then nothing after that. I waited about a week and nothing sprouted so i dug one of the little suckers up and the little tap root was exactly the same length as when I planted it. Hmm. Temps are fine, distilled water and extremely careful, im confused. Maybe some tired seeds? Been growing Skunk#1 clones from the same genetics for the last 10 years so im an idiot when starting from seeds. Haha any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 18, 2008)

*Well get rid of the jiffy cubes and try putting them in some dirt.  *


----------



## 420n3r0 (Sep 18, 2008)

yea get rid of the jiffy cubes..i hear they can stunt growth


----------



## jimmy1614 (Sep 18, 2008)

Ok, If it isnt the Jiffy Cubes what would you suspect. I have left some in the container of distilled water that I change a few times a day to see what happens and its the same outcome. They crack, the little tip of the root comes out then stops. Has anyone seen this with old seeds? By the way I did go pick up the General Hydroponics root cubes and I transfered them very carefully to their new homes. Thanks again!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 18, 2008)

old seeds can be hard to germ...maybe they are not fully developed? not getting enough oxygen? theres no telling with bagseed brother. try putting a heating pad under the jiffy pellets. that might help....


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 18, 2008)

wet it alot if you still have them in jiffy 7, add some root foods, homornes/ roots foods, and add some fertilizers, roots cant survie with too much peat moss itself with just water only..., be sure you got well drainages..

I tried jiffy in hydro/ dwc system, it still growing, but see what happen, added nutes myself..


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 19, 2008)

^what?! lol root food, hormones,roots food ,fert. LOL you crack me up man....


BTW - Dont use peat pellets in hydro- your asking for trouble....


----------



## KaliKitsune (Sep 19, 2008)

Plants use gibberellins to start growing. Perhaps next time you sprout find yourself a growth hormone solution to put on them, also make sure they stay wet at all times, do not let them dry out.

Also, you're better off just startng the seeds directly in rockwool cubes for hydro. For soil, the method is nice but you risk transplant shock, and babies do not tolerate that at all, so it's better to start directly in soil.

Just my .02 from accumulated experiences.


----------

